# Sendmail Problem (Hostname)



## cIrCa (24. Januar 2005)

Ich administriere einen Debian 3.0 Web/IRC-Server und habe folgendes Problem:
Sendmail ist mit apt-get install sendmail installiert worden, und die config habe ich anschliessend mit 'sendmailconfig' mit einer Art "Assistent" durchgeführt.

Schon seit einigen Tagen kämpfen wir mit dem Problem, dass wir keine Mails versenden können. Auch der PHP-Befehl mail() funktioniert nicht, und das ist unser grösstes Problem.

Der Hostname ist: phoenix.chat-net.ch
In der /var/log/mail/mail.err zeigts folgende Fehler an:

Jan 24 13:16:32 phoenix sendmail[13916]: My unqualified host name (phoenix) unknown; sleeping for retry
Jan 24 13:17:32 phoenix sendmail[13916]: unable to qualify my own domain name (phoenix) -- using short name

Hier die Config: http://www.chat-net.ch/sendmail.cf

Edit: ein 'ps -ax' zeigt unter anderem:
15952 ?        S      0:00 sh -c /usr/lib/sendmail -bd -q1h </dev/null 2>&1
15953 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/sendmail -bd -q1h

Ausserdem: sendmail hat verdammt lange zum starten, und php-scripts ebenfalls...sie bleiben praktisch hängen.


----------



## cIrCa (24. Januar 2005)

Hm, kann mir niemand helfen ? *verzweifelt bin* 
Ne, im Ernst, falls jemand weiss, wo das Problem liegen sollte, wäre ich sehr dankbar um Hilfe.

Schon jetzt Danke für eure Hilfe.

mfg parn


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Januar 2005)

Schau mal in die config von sendmail ob da irgendwo als FQDN oder hostname nur phoenix steht anstatt phoenix.chat-net.ch
Dein Link funktioniert leider irgendwie nicht, krieg 'nen 404. Sonst haette ich mal fuer Dich darin gestoebert.
Aber ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass Dein Server sich lediglich versucht mit seinem Vornamen vorzustellen, der Tuersteher (also der Empfangende Mailserver) nur Leute reinlaesst die auch Ihren Nachnamen nennen. (was'n kreatives Beispiel  )


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Januar 2005)

Migration auf z.B. Postfix wäre keine Alternative?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Januar 2005)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Migration auf z.B. Postfix wäre keine Alternative?


Guter Vorschlag.
Benutze selbst auch Postfix, hab mich auch nie gross mit sendmail auseinandergesetzt.
Hab nur mal gehoert, dass die Konfiguration recht Hardcore sein soll.


----------



## cIrCa (25. Januar 2005)

Ist mit Postfix dann alles möglich, was mit Sendmail auch möglich war? 
Sind dann Änderungen am Source nötig ? 

Wir haben zum Beispiel Anope IRC Services am laufen, und die brauchen Sendmail um registrationsmail rauszusenden.

Oder auch der Befehl mail() (php) braucht ja sendmail - ist das alles mit postfix ohne Änderungen möglich ?


----------



## cIrCa (25. Januar 2005)

Hm, habe soeben postfix installiert, läuft super!
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, das schätze ich an Tutorials.de sehr!

Innert kurzer Zeit sinnvolle Antworten - wem gefällt das schon nicht...? 


Mfg 

Parn


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Januar 2005)

Postfix ist sehr schnell installiert und auch eine sichere Konfiguration ist recht schnell gemacht! 

Freut mich, wenn dir unser Tipp geholfen hat.


----------



## JohannesR (25. Januar 2005)

Sendmail muss man unter Linux mit sehr viel Vorsicht geniessen, das Ding kann enorme Sicherheitsluecken in das System reissen. Die BSD-Ports sind relativ gut gepatched, aber unter Debian ist das irgendwie schon wahnsinn. 
Postfix ist eine sehr gute Alternative, sonst kaeme noch QMail in Frage. sendmail, meist irgendwo unter /usr/sbin/ zu finden, ist ein Alias oder Symlink auf die [Postfix|QMail]-Binary.
Aber wenn man die Sendmail.mc erstmal am laufen hat, ist das schon ein guuuutes Gefuehl!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Januar 2005)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber wenn man die Sendmail.mc erstmal am laufen hat, ist das schon ein guuuutes Gefuehl!


Du bist pervers


----------



## JohannesR (25. Januar 2005)

Nein, nicht sooooo gut, aber es kommt dem schon nahe!


----------



## cIrCa (27. Januar 2005)

Hehe  
Naja, also mit Postfix bin ich zufrieden, es geht alles, was mit sendmail auch gegangen wäre!
Und das Problemlos....das soll doch schon was heissen 

Auserdem habe ich bei Postfix mehr Config-Möglichkeiten (ausser ich hätte sie bei sendmail nicht festgestellt) 

Dazu kommt: 
Total einfach (relativ), vorallem kombiniert mit Webmin, kann somit alles per Web konfigurieren. Nochmal danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## 4men (31. Januar 2005)

Nun hört mal auf ich hab 2 Wochen mit Sendmail gekämpft und am schluss auch gewonnen und ich kann nur bestätigen das ist ein geiles Gefühl.


mfg 4men


----------

